# Moving to the Algarve - Healthcare



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello

I am planning to move from the UK to the Algarve later in 2017, having taken early retirement.

I have a number of pre existing healthcare issues for which I have been taking medication regularly now for some years, namely high cholesterol (Statins), blood pressure (diuretics), type 2 diabetes (Metformin).

Using the above and taking regular exercise etc. I have avoided any complications arising from these, and hopefully can continue to successfully manage them for some years to come, although I am also aware that with increasing age the risk of complications increases.

Here I usually see an endocrinologist once or twice a year for blood tests and general review, but otherwise just the GP when required, which has not been often.

As a diabetic and as I am over 60 I get prescriptions free. As I am some years from official retirement age of 65, I cannot use the S1 mechanism.

I would welcome any feedback or information from anyone who has faced similar situation, or who can clarify the healthcare position.

I have made some preliminary enquiries of BUPA her re private insurance to gauge likely costs, at least until the S1 kicks in at age 65, and given the pre-existent conditions, premium are very high.


Note that I intend to move there permanently, not part time there and part time in UK.

Many thanks

John


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi John :welcome:

If you use the search facility by clicking on the search bar above you may well find that ALL you questions have been answered before.

Registering here with a GP can sometimes be a nightmare and very much depends where you end up settling.

Diabetic medication is generally supplied without any problems/cost for those who use insulin. 

I am the recipient of a kidney transplant and have chosen to go back to my transplant centre in the UK for regular check ups with interim check up here in Coimbra.
If I need to see a doctor urgently I use a private GP. Cost are really reasonable €40 per visit. Even seing a consultant here privately is doable with costs depndng on consultant, But my cardiologist costs €75
.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum John.

Let me add to Siobhan's excellent advice that I'm in a similar position to you in that I retired early & am Type II diabetic (and of similar age to you). 

I manage mine with Januvia but only because I had a bad reaction to Metformin & the medical treatment I get here on the Portuguese NHS is simply fabulous. 

I do have to pay a small amount for my drugs/strips etc but next to nothing & my Doc's consultations are completely free if related to the diabetes. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Cidadãos - INFARMED, I.P. Is a useful site for enquiringly about the cost of certain medications. If you can't find the drug you are looking for it may be that there is a slight different in spelling in Portuguese


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello
I have been here in the Algarve for 3 years now and the health service is good but a bit erratic due to a shortage of doctors. Like you, I have pre-existing conditions which make insurance too expensive. However, if you join AFPOP (60€ per year for a couple) you can get various discounts from the private sector - a specialist (cardiologist etc) costs 70€ normally but with your afpop membership card you get 20% discount. Some specialists charge 75€. But the best thing is a fairly new offer from the supermarket Continente - spend 50€ per month for 6 months and get private healthcare discounts for 6 months, it then renews every 6 months. You use the supermarket loyalty card - I went to my cardiologist recently and the bill was 70€, then discounted to 35.20€ and on top of that 5.20€ went on my card to spend in the supermarket. That made my visit cost 30€ which I think is very good value.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

very many thanks for all this helpful information. I have come across AFPOP in other forum posts and have noted it as something that is probably worth joining. The costs for GP and consultants are easily bearable and much cheaper than the Health insurance Quote that I received from BUPA, which for full cover would be unaffordable for me.

I probably should have mentioned that after visiting a number of areas in the Algarve, I fancy either Lagos or Tavira, and will rent initially - although I am aware that it can be difficult to get a long let outside of the winter months.

I have contacted a couple of firms to get quotes for some tax advice that I need, particularly the NPR. Time to do some more research

Many thanks

John


----------

